# Beer Dough Pizza with Fresh Basil (Q-View)



## shiz-nit (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I made some pizzas on the BGE with a homemade sauce and homemade beer dough topped with fresh mozzarella and fresh basil from my garden.








Thanks for looking


----------



## rdknb (Jun 25, 2011)

ok that just makes me very hungry


----------



## meateater (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice pie!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 25, 2011)

Pizza looks delicious...


----------



## michael ark (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## alblancher (Jun 26, 2011)

I was trying to decide what to do for lunch today and I saw this post.  Great timing!  Never done pizza on the grill or smoker before.  Instead of getting the Lang up to temp I guess I'll use the gas grill and work on a nice crispy crust.   Lets see, I have home made marinara sauce, can track down some motz, still have some andouille in the fridge from last weekend and a link or two of chaurice.  Maybe add some thin sliced onions, bell pepper and a little pickled sliced jalapeno. 

Guess I'll just skip breakfast and look forward to a big lunch

Al


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks yummy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a great looking pizza!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks and sounds delicious..  Beer dough, hmm now that sounds yummy, wonder where "that" recipe is....  hehehe

Rich


----------



## alelover (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great. The classic marguerite pizza. Love fresh basil.


----------



## ohm (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!  Great job.

Still think we need a pizza section on the forums :-)


----------



## sqwib (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## sunman76 (Jun 27, 2011)

looks good


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great looking pie you have their.


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 3, 2011)

Man that pie looks great... Nice job bet it was tasty


----------

